# Baby Donkey #2 of 2006...



## Erica (Jan 27, 2006)

Baby donkey #2 of 2006 came this morning - and another GIRL!!! (4 girls so far, 2 in September, one last week and then this one) And we have one more due in a few weeks.

This little girl is ALL hair - but underneath it is TINY, refined and small. Her name is Erica's June Carter - mom is gray dun, dad is spotted. Here she is at just a few hours old.






















And here is a dried off pic of Erica's Tammy Wynette born 1-22











And now Erica's Pasty Cline (spotted) and Erica's Kitty Wells (dark brown/black) are almost 5 months old and weaned and doing wonderful.....


----------



## Asia (Jan 27, 2006)

OMG!!! What a cute baby...I love her color.



:

We are new to donks....but I would never again be without them.

What lovers they are.


----------



## Scoopiedoo (Jan 27, 2006)

She is breathtaking Erica! Thank you for sharing her with us!!! I think I just fell in LOVE!



:


----------



## RJRMINIS (Jan 28, 2006)

ABSOLUTELY ADORABLE!!!!!



:

I love her fuzzy little face!!!!!

Thanks for sharing!!!

I am getting spring fever!!! Can't wait till all of mine get closer!!!!



:


----------



## luvmycritters (Jan 28, 2006)

[SIZE=10pt]What an adorable baby!! Shoot - theyre all adorable![/SIZE]

Lori


----------



## jdomep (Jan 28, 2006)

: Congratulations! She sure is adorable!


----------



## tifflunn (Jan 28, 2006)

:aktion033: Very Pretty girls!



: Congrats!!! :aktion033:


----------



## Shari (Jan 28, 2006)

Oh my... she is just adorable!!



:


----------



## shminifancier (Jan 28, 2006)

so huggable..congrats...I know I hug mine many times during the day and he is bonding better this time with me then he did a year ago that is so cool :bgrin


----------



## Jill (Jan 29, 2006)

You already know I



:



:




: her!!!


----------



## NMMack (Feb 4, 2006)

:new_shocked: OMG!!! I didn't know that you had little Donkeys Erica!

They are just ADORABLE!!!!!!



:

Do you want to send Patsy Cline up with Peanut??????



:

Nancy


----------



## HJF (Feb 4, 2006)

So cute!!



:



:


----------

